# My first rabbit (dwarf lop)



## JasonR (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi all I'm new to this section I keep turtles and fish but today have picked up my first rabbit, a female dwarf lop. We believe she is about 12 weeks old.







. Would appreciate any hints or tips on best food etc. she is going to be kept mainly as a house rabbit but will get to enjoy the garden during summer


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

80% of the diet should be hay, the more they eat the better.

tbh it dosnt matter wether you use a muesli or a nugget type food, the main thing is that you dont over feed dried food, because they will then not eat enough hay, and can also selective feed which is bad, as they then dont get a balanced diet.

any changes to the diet should be gradual, because as babies rabbits have sensitive stomachs.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

She's beautiful! :flrt:

I fed Burgess Supa Excel to my rabbits - it's not a mix, so they can't selectively choose what they prefer. I also gave them veggies, but other than that lots of hay and free garden grazing all summer long.


----------



## JasonR (Mar 27, 2011)

How much and how often would you feed dried food? How often should you feed veg and apart from the obvious stuff what else is good to feed them?


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

She's lovely, they like to be kept in pairs though, a neutered male and female pair usually works well :2thumb:

Useful leaflets from the RWAF, lots of helpful advice on their site
http://www.houserabbit.co.uk/resources/content/leaflet_pdfs/Feeding130807.pdf
http://www.houserabbit.co.uk/resources/content/leaflet_pdfs/going_green_oct_06.pdf

( http://www.houserabbit.co.uk/resources/index.php?section=leaflets.html )


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mine are all kept singly and are perfectly happy and friendly.
its personal choice wether to keep two.

feed a handful of dried once a day and leave hay available all the time.

veg/greens i`d wait a little bit till she`s properly settled in, then introduce small amounts, like say a 1" section cut from a carrot or a single brocolli florette.
and increse the amount as she grows.

all changes to the diet need to be slow and steady.


----------



## JasonR (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the info I much appreciate it. Well we was going to buy 2 together but the only other one they had was her brother who we also loved but wasn't sure it was a good idea keeping her with him


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you`d have to get them neutered, and buns can start trying to breed from 16/18 weeks or so.

one is fine with plenty of attention and cuddles.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

They are highly social by nature, just need to observe a few wild rabbits to learn that i doubt if given the choice that a rabbit would choose to live alone. Seeing a bonded pair of rabbits snuggling up together, grooming each other and playing gives you a different perspective. But as pw says each to their own


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mine are not sociable at all :lol2:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> mine are not sociable at all :lol2:


What makes you think that?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> mine are not sociable at all :lol2:



No same with mine hun (they'd of killed each other :gasp. Domestic rabbit's aren't wild rabbit's so shouldn't be treated as the same :2thumb:.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

They need to be neutered first and introed on neutral ground, its not always an instant love at first sight. Any rabbit rescue will tell you the majority of rabbits can be bonded. I'd rather keep them together as i've seen how much it benefits them to have friend of the same species, just my opinion. Some say if they get enough human attention thats enough but i personally think that would only really apply if the person is at home most of the time. Its not just to be awkward that rescues will usually only send rabbits to homes with rabbit company. :Na_Na_Na_Na: everyone has a different opinion.... but they are a herd animal regardless of wether they are captive or wild


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve owned hundreds over the years and find they are deeply territorial.

wild rabbits are totally different to domestic ones.

plus you cant exhibit a neutered rabbit, and it`d be pretty irresponsible to keep unneutered ones in pairs?


----------



## beckyj (Oct 13, 2011)

They are deeply territorial if they're not neuterd. I kept a lone male house bun for four years, before I realised about the company thing. I had him neuterd and he bonded fine with a neuterd female. I suppose it is personal choice, and I'm sure single buns are fine if they are housebuns and given loads of attention, but you really can't beat watching the way they interact with each other - snuggling and grooming. If you can't show neuterd rabbits then it would indeed be irresponsible to keep mixed sex pairs, but if the rabbit is kept as a pet then I think the best option would be to neuter and get a friend.


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

I also think rabbits are fine on there own, all over 200 of my rabbits over the years have all been on there own. as corney girl said they are domestic and not wild so dont need to be treated as such, the fact that rabbits are kept in hutches and indoors is not natural for starters 
I have a single house bun, and he is more of a dog no he hasnt had his bits chopped off lol and hes not territorial at all just a snuggler

I agree it is down to choice, but with this google and quote generation people will follow trends and shout down anyone who disagrees 
Does not make it right for everyone.

for dwarf lops about 2 small cups a day is enough. it will depend on the rabbit you dont want to over feed but then you dont want a boney rabbit. Its no good just putting a load in because they will eat it all in one go no matter how much you put in. I like a mix of half and half a normal mix and pellets. I always think would i like to eat the same thing every day of my life. with treats of veg every now and then and a few handfulls of hay a day it will be a balenced diet


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Hhb - Domestic rabbits have the same instincts as wild rabbits but if you've never kept pairs i guess you wouldn't know how much they can enjoy each others company. My rabbits have always been in pairs so thats how i prefer to keep them. I understand that if you show them you can't neuter so have to keep them apart, i was simple mentioning that they can form really close bonds with each other. Sorry if you think i'm shouting down at you lol no offense meant. I have kept/keep rabbits too but in a different way to you and don't show or breed (plus unlikely to ever do this as again my oppinion is different and i think theres far too many rabbits in rescue to see any point breeding more) but i think thats more down to pet shops and back yard breeders than people who breed to show (eg keep a breed going and only breed healthy buns). So i'm not googling stuff and just passing it around, i do that if i cannot be bothered to explain it myself but only with stuff i agree with (its called being lazy lol). How many rabbits do you have at one time just out of curiosity?

My rabbits have always had lots of veg and herbs too daily, introducing any new variety very gradually due to their sensitive stomachs, with unlimited hay of several brands to offer a bit of choice. Also i would provide lots of stuff that your little one can destroy eg scrunched up paper with her pellets inside to keep her from chewing the house.

Have fun with your bunnies


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I once kept back 2 litter sisters (one for show & one for breeding), they had been together since birth & had never been separated at all. At 10 weeks old they nearly killed each other :gasp:. Now people on these house rabbit forums etc... say you can keep 2 females from the same litter together without any trouble at all, i will now beg to differ on that one after seeing what rabbits can do to each other (unfortunately the Doe i kept back for show was the one who came off worse & i couldn't show her after the fight). Domestic rabbits are totally different to wild rabbits. Bit like saying you have to treat a dog the same as a wolf :whistling2:. There are plenty of people who keep only one dog when they are a pack animal & should be kept as such :2thumb:.


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

samurai said:


> Hhb - Domestic rabbits have the same instincts as wild rabbits but if you've never kept pairs i guess you wouldn't know how much they can enjoy each others company. My rabbits have always been in pairs so thats how i prefer to keep them. I understand that if you show them you can't neuter so have to keep them apart, i was simple mentioning that they can form really close bonds with each other. Sorry if you think i'm shouting down at you lol no offense meant. I have kept/keep rabbits too but in a different way to you and don't show or breed (plus unlikely to ever do this as again my oppinion is different and i think theres far too many rabbits in rescue to see any point breeding more) but i think thats more down to pet shops and back yard breeders than people who breed to show (eg keep a breed going and only breed healthy buns). So i'm not googling stuff and just passing it around, i do that if i cannot be bothered to explain it myself but only with stuff i agree with (its called being lazy lol). How many rabbits do you have at one time just out of curiosity?
> 
> My rabbits have always had lots of veg and herbs too daily, introducing any new variety very gradually due to their sensitive stomachs, with unlimited hay of several brands to offer a bit of choice. Also i would provide lots of stuff that your little one can destroy eg scrunched up paper with her pellets inside to keep her from chewing the house.
> 
> Have fun with your bunnies


 
I didnt mean you personally, I was talking in general that a lot of people just google and paste.

Agree with you again corny girl. a dog is a pack animal, but that doesnt matter right because they live in the house so you can keep one on its own


----------



## beckyj (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't think anyone is shouting anyone down, just giving different opinions and of course everyone should keep their pets however they wish. I understand if you show you can't neuter, therefore there is a reason a rabbit can't live as a pair. But if a rabbit is kept as a pet they really do benefit from being neutered and bonded to another rabbit. Also there's the uterine cancer risk in females to consider, which is an actual fact. I certainly wouldn't want to shout anybodys opinion down, just giving my own.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I completly agree that there are exceptions and have never had a female/female pair always male/female and had no probs, and have heard of them very badly fighting but if done correctly and carefully with neutered rabbits usually works with few issues. 

I work with dogs and agree that they are often happier when living with other dogs but as always there are exceptions and have met several dogs that would fight to the death, breed and upbringing have a large influence but also other factors like kennel stress and frustration on lead that has been poorly managed and turned into aggression. 

cg you are either contradicting yourself or i'm misunderstanding what you mean lol. Are you saying dogs are a pack animal and should be kept as such? but rabbits are a herd animal and should be kept alone?

I would agree dogs are a pack animal if well socialised and many would really benefit from having a companion of their own kind. They are certainly not wolves but share common behaviours with them as with all domesticated animals.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

samurai said:


> I completly agree that there are exceptions and have never had a female/female pair always male/female and had no probs, and have heard of them very badly fighting but if done correctly and carefully with neutered rabbits usually works with few issues.
> 
> I work with dogs and agree that they are often happier when living with other dogs but as always there are exceptions and have met several dogs that would fight to the death, breed and upbringing have a large influence but also other factors like kennel stress and frustration on lead that has been poorly managed and turned into aggression.
> 
> ...




What i mean is that domestic rabbits have always been kept as single rabbits (they are not like wild rabbits which you can't seem to understand). Yes they do show similar traits to their wild cousins but they themselves are not wild rabbits so shouldn't be treated like they are. In the wild the warren system is enormous covering a very large area which allows rabbits to spend time alone (the nursery part actually has lots of different chambers so the Doe's have their own space to kindle & rear their kits away from any other rabbits). In a hutch they are in a confined space (much less space than wild rabbits have) & often can't escape from each other. I have never ever seen wild rabbits huddled up together cleaning each other, yes you will see them in a group feeding but this is more a survival instinct (safety in numbers etc...).


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

hit the nail on the head


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I meant pet rabbits (neutered) groom and snuggle together, not wild ones (i've known 3/4 wild bunnies that were neutered and bonded so i guess thats obviously key). When u say they shouldn't be treated like they are wild are you just refering to keeping them alone? Giving them company of their own kind isn't treating them like they are wild i'm just saying they have the same kind of instincts and they can be very happy as pairs or groups, i think its sad that you've obviously never seen a bonded pair

Does no one else on here keep rabbits together ?


----------



## becki_moorcroft (Jul 13, 2009)

I do and i breed to show, my does live in pairs/trios quite happily, never had a nasty fight once paired, as long as your careful and select opposite personalities (dominant/submissive) young stud bucks are kept alone for obvious reasons but i do have a group of in tact bucks (a sable, a polish and a mini lop) that live happily together as well... so it certainly can be done, i much prefer to see them happy and interacting with each other


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

There is no way i would let a polish live with anything lol


----------



## becki_moorcroft (Jul 13, 2009)

i'll get some pictures for you, i only have the one pole now and exceptionally happy healthy rabbit, totally none agressive as a result (he goes to a lot of 'touch and feel tables at agricultural shows over the summer months)... i had two breeding does togther with a young netherland dwarf doe as well, i dont keep polish anymore but from the ones i had they are even more social with each other than other breeds and thrived on interaction, it made them much calmer and placid...even if theyre not much of a people friendly breed


----------



## JasonR (Mar 27, 2011)

Well she went to get her myxi vaccine today and turns out she is a he! They also said he is not a dwarf like we was told. Looks like Sophie needs a new name


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

might still be a dwarf. 
definatly looks dwarf to me, i used to breed and show them and have also been a panel judge.

everyone gets dwarf and mini`s mixed up.

minilop has the shorter ears and is smaller @ 3 1/2 pounds maximum in weight.

dwarf lops are bigger, 5lb 4oz max, although pet bred ones/fed are bigger


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

:lol2: you could change his name to Skippy as not too different from Sophie.


----------



## becki_moorcroft (Jul 13, 2009)

lol poor boy, one of my first rabbits was a girl named george.... deffinatly looks like a dwarf lop to me (theyre not small rabbits)


----------

